# Compounding Pharmacy



## chucktheskiffie

Hello All. 

First time i have been on here. 

Can anyone tell me if there are compounding pharmacies anywhere in HK. Are they legal? i need to get some things made up but i am unsure where to go... 

Cheers

Chuck.


----------



## JWilliamson

Maybe you should ask a medical doctor? JW


----------



## alix799

u mean pharmacies that can create ad hoc medicines for you?
not normal medicine already produced?
if i understand i could maybe help u


----------



## chucktheskiffie

alix799 said:


> u mean pharmacies that can create ad hoc medicines for you?
> not normal medicine already produced?
> if i understand i could maybe help u


That is correct... i am looking for pharmacies that create medicine, rather than mass manufactured medicine a "traditional" pharmacy would stock (like Watson's)


----------



## chucktheskiffie

chucktheskiffie said:


> That is correct... i am looking for pharmacies that create medicine, rather than mass manufactured medicine a "traditional" pharmacy would stock (like Watson's)


Bumping for a response from Alix!


----------

